# Drum machine/superior drummer 2.0 LIVE



## Necrogrinder (Apr 14, 2010)

has anybody got an experience using either of these live?

Current play in a death metal band but we are really struggling to find a drummer good enough. We've recorded stuff using dkfh but are looking to upgrade to sd 2.0

just wondered how difficult it is to use live? does it sound any good?


----------



## btnation (Apr 14, 2010)

Its not at all. All products come with Toontrack solo. Toontrack solo is a stand alone program which allows you to use Superior/ezdrummer/beatstation etc.......live, or real time.


----------



## Necrogrinder (Apr 14, 2010)

yea but i create all my songs on the piano roll in fruitloops. So how do i get the songs ive made to play through toontracks solo?


----------



## btnation (Apr 16, 2010)

export midi from FL put it in the "my midi" folder and you will be able to play it as a groove in SOLO. PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## dimesbag (Apr 21, 2010)

btnation said:


> export midi from FL put it in the "my midi" folder and you will be able to play it as a groove in SOLO. PM me if you have any more questions.



Can you import completed songs(drum sequences), from either EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer 2.0 to a sequencer? Sorry for the hijacking


----------



## drmosh (Apr 21, 2010)

dimesbag said:


> Can you import completed songs(drum sequences), from either EZ Drummer or Superior Drummer 2.0 to a sequencer? Sorry for the hijacking



you have the wrong impression of how EZ or sup 2 work. They work as a VST inside the sequencer and they take a midi track as input.


----------



## btnation (Apr 25, 2010)

Drmosh is right. EZ and Superior are not stand alone. Although you can import midi into Superior for playback, u must use the host's midi editor to change/edit. Again if anyone ever has any questions please feel free to PM and I will help!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## xiphoscesar (Apr 25, 2010)

hmm this is interesting, i wonder if anyone has videos of other using it live


----------

